# Swift Brand Strategy



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

This is a press release that we have just issued. 

Swift announce major brand review to combat economic downturn

The Swift Group, Britain’s only manufacturer of touring caravans, motorhomes and holiday homes, has announced a major review of its multi-brand operation to combat dealing in a smaller market which is being seriously affected by the current economic downturn.

The company will refocus all of its activities on the Swift, Sterling and Sprite brands of tourers and Swift, Bessacarr and Autocruise brands of motorhomes. The other brands will be phased out over the coming months. The Abbey and Ace brands of touring caravans and the Ace brand of motorhomes will cease to be manufactured when all customer and dealer orders have been fulfilled.

“All existing orders, including those placed at the recent NEC Show, will be produced and existing customers of these brands will continue to be looked after by the Swift Group. The move to this new strategy will be handled carefully to make sure we have a smooth transition which should not effect existing customers in any way,” Commercial Director Nick Page commented.

With major shares of both the touring caravan and motorhome markets, this new strategy is aimed at simplifying the company’s operations to enable Swift and its dealer network to trade effectively in a reduced market and still offer the customer a wide choice of products and styles.

“The current economic downturn gives us an ideal opportunity to tackle the challenge of restructuring the company to operate in the different world we all face going forward. The current conditions are likely to be with us for several years and by taking this action now it puts us in great shape to cover all our markets from a more manageable cost base. The business had become too complex for the size of the market,” Chairman Peter Smith commented.

Although the company will stop producing certain brands sometime next year, owners of these products will still receive full aftersales and warranty service as normal. All dealers of Swift Group brands will be able to offer one or more of the new portfolio of products depending on their circumstances, once again giving customers maximum choice.

From next year, the touring caravan product range will consist of the Swift Charisma, Swift Challenger and Swift Conqueror ranges, Sterling Europa, Eccles and Elite ranges offering a total of 41 models. These two brands offer customers completely different styles and colour schemes, with a further choice of soft furnishing options in each range. The Sprite range of 6 models will continue to offer outstanding value at the starter end of the market.

Motorhome products will be available under the Swift, Bessacarr and Autocruise brands, providing a wide choice of both modern and more traditional design.
Swift motorhomes will comprise the Sundance, Bolero, Voyager and Kon-Tiki ranges, with Bessacarr coming in the E400, E500, E600 and E700 ranges, totalling 35 models with both overcab and low profile designs. Once again, they also offer a wide choice of soft furnishing options. The Swift line up is completed with the Mondial range of camper vans.

Autocruise will continue to offer three ranges of coachbuilt models, the Star, Star Plus and Driving ranges and four camper vans including the new MPV style Pulse model. 

The company will continue to manufacture the Swift ranges of Holiday Homes that have set new standards in design and style in this market. The Burgundy, Moselle, Chamonix and new Champagne ranges will continue.

The new ranges will be on show at the Manchester Central Caravan and Motorhome Show 22 to 25 January, The Scottish Caravan Show at the SECC 5 to 8 February and the Boat, Caravan and Outdoor Show at the NEC February 17 to 22.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We're sorry to hear that you are having to tighten your belts.

We wish you well for the future.

Ian and Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

No plans to ditch Fiat/Peugeot then?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I always though that there was a bit to much choice with all three brands being almost the same. 


The Kon Tikki and E700 range seem to do very well with out a third brand.

We wish you well for the future. Especially as I might soon be a Swift owner.


Richard..


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As a Swift are British manufacturer who have been open and positive in addressing issues I wish them well.

Due thanks for posting the press release on here instead of letting us punters find out the usual way. Cheers for that.

Even after asking Swift and getting a reply I could never figure out why three almost identical brands were sold with only minor cosmetic differences at virtually the same prices. Still, badge engineering is relatively cheap.

It's going to be tough for everyone - fingers crossed.........


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> As a Swift are British manufacturer who have been open and positive in addressing issues I wish them well.
> 
> Due thanks for posting the press release on here instead of letting us punters find out the usual way. Cheers for that.
> 
> ...


Hi Duxdeluxe

I think the carrying of several almost identical brands is to give a bigger spread of product over a dealer network. One dealer in say Sussex will have the franchise for brand A for that county; another in Hampshire and so on. If the manufacturer wants to increase his customer base and not reduce the franchisee's area, he sells a similar product (brand B) to a different dealer in the area. I'm not saying that's what Swift specifically do, but it has the capability of getting more products on the market which may not be able to be handled by one dealer network.

And good luck to Swift group - businesses have to plan to get through downturns in the economy as well a planning for when there is an upturn. Unfortunately, it's the labour part of the economic input that is normally the first to be cut back


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

This downturn is going to hurt, I just home it is quick and as painless as possible.

A question for Swift though. How are we going to be fixed for replacement parts as I have been told by Discover thay I cannot get replacement carpets for my Swift Sundance 530LP even though it is only 3 years old, and needed because of the shower tray not being supported well enough, I find this situation a little strange. 

With this in mind should new customers trust your brand and if you say "yes" can you give some assurances to this efect.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I wish you all the best for getting through this downturn. You will certainly have my repeat business. The support and help you have given me over the years has been exceptional. With great support and customer service. I would guess your reputation will help you pull through! 

Stewart


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree, Its nice to hear the news first for a change, it makes sense to streamline your business in a downturn, and i belive swift like many others will do ok in this climate, i for one wish you well. .


----------



## 111728 (Apr 28, 2008)

Firstly, thanks for the heads up on your new branding policy.

I am a little amused, without appearing surprised. The only way you will increase your ROI is to ensure you maximise reducing your overheads and/or assests.

There is one issue that may need to be implimented to combat competition, and that is whilst you have reduced your liabilities. You need to increase the exposure of product in the market place. Maybe I am cynical. To reduce your brand coverage, you now have to seriously increase your presence per dealership.

How you control this will dictact your success or failure. Or, more to the point, how you allow competitors to gain a better presence with their product on the dealers premises.

I for one, will observe with interest, how you implement increasing your exposure. Whilst most retailers are multi-franchised!

If anything, it will stimulate your competition to be more proactive and gain a better presence.

Good luck.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Manx1952 said:


> This downturn is going to hurt, I just home it is quick and as painless as possible.
> 
> A question for Swift though. How are we going to be fixed for replacement parts as I have been told by Discover thay I cannot get replacement carpets for my Swift Sundance 530LP even though it is only 3 years old, and needed because of the shower tray not being supported well enough, I find this situation a little strange.
> 
> With this in mind should new customers trust your brand and if you say "yes" can you give some assurances to this efect.


It maybe better for you to contact us direct by sending a PM?Carpets are certainly available.Peter.


----------



## Manx1952 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you Peter, PM on its way


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

I have been the owner Swift 530LP for 8 months now and very happy I am too. I would be happy to recommend Swift to anyone and I wish them and their workforce all the best of luck for the future.

Nick


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If you want a Swift, you know where we are!

Come and see us

*Forthcoming Events
Johns Cross Open Days*

You are invited to join us for two Open Days on December 6th and 7th 9am to 5pm. Come and view the new 2009 Swift Kon-Tiki Low line, the Sundance and Bolero models.
As well as great offers on our stock range we will be serving Mulled wine and hot mince pies.

View the Kontiki 2009 Low Line 
Fantastic offers on all our Swift Stock Models 
Great deals on orders for March 2009 delivery 
Excellent finance rates available
(written quotation on request). 
Great deals on tents and accessories


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*New Swift Today*

Hi All. We have just arrived back home having been to Glossop Caravans to collect our new Bessaccar E630 which we purchased at the NEC show. So far everything seems good with no water in the engine and no judder. We can only say a big thank you to Kath at Swift and the staff at Glossop and wish Swift the best of luck in the coming months. Yours wallis


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've just heard on our local radio that another 99 jobs have been lost at Swifts.   

Its a very sad business all round.  

Don


----------

